# Leaving UPC - please advise?



## Hillsalt (6 Jul 2010)

After 7 years, I am leaving UPC (previously NTL). I use them for phone, internet and TV. I am dumping the home phone as I don't use and nobody rings us on it and Sky are offering good deals. I have yet to choose an Internet provider but there is a lot of choice. Basically, I am sick of the poor service from UPC.

And now for my question. Is it east to leave them? I was thinking about bluffing them and saying I am moving abroad just to speed them up.

Your thoughts please?


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Jul 2010)

You need to wirte to them and give them 30 days writtien notice. It's written on the reverse of their contracts.


----------



## jackbetal (11 Jul 2010)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I am giving  you 30 days notice of termination of my contract. 

Regards,
Hillsalt


Niceties are optional but make sure you:
1) Date and sign it.
2) Keep a photocopy of it.


----------



## pudds (11 Jul 2010)

What if you never signed a contract....like me......what would be the position then.


----------



## bk777 (5 Aug 2010)

Can you give 30 days notice within the first 12 months ?


----------



## Joe Q Public (5 Aug 2010)

You can but they will charge you termination charges for the remaining months.


----------



## TLC (5 Aug 2010)

Oh No!  I just signed up with UPC for phone etc.  I do need a landline but am now worried about the poor service comment


----------



## bk777 (5 Aug 2010)

the phone service seems to be fine - I want to change as I think the Digital TV and Service is really bad


----------



## bk777 (5 Aug 2010)

Joe Q - do you pay the full amount for the months outstanding? Can you keep the phone but cancel the rest (broadband and tv?)


----------



## Joe Q Public (5 Aug 2010)

I has no idea on that tbh. I would imagine they would make you pay the remaining months for TV and broadband.


----------



## amgd28 (5 Aug 2010)

TLC said:


> Oh No!  I just signed up with UPC for phone etc.  I do need a landline but am now worried about the poor service comment



Have to say, years ago I was very annoyed with their service, but imo it has improved considerably. I have Digital, telephone and broadband with them and thankfully have not had any problem with the service apart from one occassion when we could not pick up the signal from the wireless router. Have to say was impressed with the technical knowledge of the customer service rep I got through to - a change in channel fequency sorted the problem, and they were able to do this remotely. A far cry from the NTL of old where you would spend 2 hours on standby trying to get through to customer service


----------



## wertyu12 (6 Aug 2010)

I cancelled the lot with them as of yesterday, got a call to say that they where in the area to collect the box, router, modem & phone so as of their last bill i will be cancelling the DD that's all you need to do. Gone with Sky & Wimax now!


----------



## TLC (6 Aug 2010)

Amgd28
Thanks for the info - I'm setting up with them from next Friday & you've put my mind at rest.  We were also with them years ago & the service wasn't good,  it's going to save me a bit of money each month & the international calls deal will be handy - son going to Australia - no job here unfortunately


----------



## runner (6 Aug 2010)

Was looking at their price bundle myself and its a lot cheaper than my eircom for phone and bb. Dont know whether to change or not, as I depend on bband. Any other experiences out there?


----------



## MrEBear (6 Aug 2010)

I've been reading this tred and I have one piece of advice and that is to avoid Wimax like the plague. We're currently trying to change providers due to the terrible service. First we were told there were no contention rates, yet a peek times the signal is rubbish and second we had a 2 week spell of no Internet due to a fault they had with their signals (they admitted it was their fault) but yet they still charged us for those two weeks as we are contracted for a set bill each month. I would never do business with this crowd again.


----------



## alaskaonline (6 Aug 2010)

wertyu12 said:


> I cancelled the lot with them as of yesterday, got a call to say that they where in the area to collect the box, router, modem & phone so as of their last bill i will be cancelling the DD that's all you need to do. Gone with Sky & Wimax now!



 I heard Sky has the worst customer service with a lot of extra charges and Wimax is not the fastest. But it all depends where you live and what your preferences are.

I am with UPC for the last year and except for one small incident (with the TV) I had no issues at all. When it comes to Internet I had Irish Broadband before and was very unhappy (slowest service ever!)


----------



## Sol28 (6 Aug 2010)

Irish Broadband (Ripwave - Broadband in a box) is being switched off this month as part of the changeover to WiMax. Wimax cant install in apartments in most areas. I have ended up joining UPC for my broadband - and so far the speed is phenomanal in comparison.


----------

